# Irwin owners



## navtron (Nov 12, 2000)

Is there an Association or rendezvous for Irwin Yachts?


----------



## awhalen (Jul 25, 2000)

We own a Citation 34 on the Chesapeak Bay. The closest thing we have to an association is the sailnet mailing list for Irwins. You can ask ANYTHING, and you will get good competent advice. It is an active list that ranges from 3 to 30 messages a day. I recently posed a question and got 20 responses, plus is started several other general discussions.


----------

